# Lightroom CC very slow sync issue



## Nooboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi, I have Lightroom CC v3.4 installed on my desktop and laptop both running Windows 10 v2004 (OS Build 19041.508)

I'm having a problem when I launch the app on my laptop. LRCC takes quite a long time (4-5 minutes) for the images to populate the folders etc. On the desktop, it takes literally seconds for the images to appear.  I have a decent internet speed 36mb (but shouldn't LRCC be able to work offline with smart previews anyway?) and both PCs are connected to the internet by ethernet.
If I have both PCs running together and I open LRCC on the laptop, as described,  it will usually remain blank for a while and I have to wait for it to sync the photos before I can begin to work, (sometimes the sync status says 'can't connect to network', but that doesn't happen every time) If I launch LRCC on my desktop PC at the same time, it seems to jog the laptop install into action and the images suddenly begin to appear - but this may be just a  coincidence.
I've had Adobe techs take control of my laptop and do clean-ups and uninstall and reinstall etc., but it's not fixed. The graphic acceleration is disabled in LRCC prefs. There are around 11,500 images synced.

Can anyone please offer any ideas as to why it's become so slow on the laptop? The machine isn't latest technology, it's an i5 processor, but I'm sure it shouldn't be this slow to load the photos. Everything works fine once I have the images loaded.

Many thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 23, 2020)

Check Preferences. I would suspect you have 'Store Previews locally' checked on the Desktop but not on the Laptop, meaning it'll need to download each time. Compare the amount of Cache you have set aside also.


----------



## Nooboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi Paul, many thanks for your reply.

Yes, I have 'store a copy of all smart previews locally on C' set to 'on'. My C drive is an SSD with about 50% free space.  I also have 'store a copy of all originals at the specified location' set to 'on' and any images imported to LRCC on my laptop are saved to my portable HDD.  I have 'use photo cache' set to 55% at present (25% on the desktop PC) I've also checked that all the Adobe apps are in the whitelist of my Bitdefender anti-virus/firewall app.

Interestingly, on the desktop PC (my main editing machine) I don't have the option to store smart previews locally selected as I prefer to use LR Classic and store my images on external hard drives the old-school way. If I want to sync any photos/ share any galleries etc, I do it from Classic unless I'm out and about, then I use LR CC either on my mobile/cell phone or laptop.


----------

